# Retraining a gelding from the track



## I am Dixie (Dec 31, 2009)

My friend gave me a horse to train, her family dont like him in the least bit. I rode him yesterday, and he has an issue with taking the bit. He came from the track, but only did 2 races and never made it because he was not quite fast enough. He is now 11 years old, and I love him...

*But does anyone kno how to teach him to chill out and listen??*

I am willing to train him for anything western that he might like, I was thinking cutting, but now I am kinda leaning twords barrels. any ideas??


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Find a trainer. Don't try to do it yourself.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree, "chill out and listen" could mean way too many things, call a professional. The horse will benefit from the hands of a skilled horseperson!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Find a trainer. Don't try to do it yourself.


I agree. 

I have trained a few horses myself, your typical; 2 year old, old horse that was never started, your average 'problem' horse, a few foals...ect

One thing I did in common with all these horses: I had a professional working with me. 
I enjoy doing all the work myself from cleaning stalls to what some consider all the boring bending and softening work (usually everyone wants to get right out and jump, barrel race, and so on).... Sometimes once a week, other times once a month just to have another eye on what needs to be improved and has already improved. 

My newest horse I'd like to really get involved in the ApHC with and show... I'm going to need a lot of professional help with him. He is just a cheap little thing that was given to me so its going to take a ton of time, money, and hard work to get there... even then he may not be very good at anything but I'm willing to devote myself to him becuase in the end he will just be a better broke horse becuase of it... BUT I still am going to work with a trainer that is proven in my area and has shown in ApHC, APHA, and AQHA events, as well as many local shows, and her students are winning in the events (and others) that I wish to compete in. 

Nothing is more relaxing than having a professional to help you along, watch you work, and guide you down the right paths... and nothing is more frustrating than making very little progress and trying to do everything on your own with no expereince!

You have to work with and ride a ton of horses before you can do it alone. :wink:


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

If you really can't get hold of a trainer, do atleast 10 - 15 minutes of join up a day (even if he locks on straight away, keep him going on the outside for this amount of time, do both directions too) this will get him listening to your body language (I'm sorry if you already know this, and you probably do! But to work out a kink you need to start right from the very beginning)
After every join up, try and get follow up too, that shows the horse repects you. 
Thoroughbreds are very sensitive (I assume he is a Tb cos you said he was from the tracks). They're bred to run, which is why I think he is so uptight. I did some work with an OTTB gelding, who was, incidently 11 too, but certainly didn't seem it. His owner bought him as a dressage / family horse. Bad idea I'm afraid. He was such a sweet horse, but all he wanted to do was gallop. And as far as dressage go, he had such a boucny trot and canter, never ever seemed to flow.
The horse you are working with might be different, but like I said, they only seem to be interested in running.
Good luck with him by the way, and I'm sorry if my post has been absolutely NO help lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Annie came from the track too. I was doing the classic "woah sit reins" technique to work on her stopping and when she got away I used the one rein stop to pull her around and make he listen. She soon had the idea after a while, and then I sent he to a trainer for 30 days of touchup,


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

You say he is 11. Only ran 2 races...

A horse that only ran 2 races and is 11 has most likely been off the track for years. So what has he done since then? Just sat in a pasture? Was he owned by someone else after racing? Need more info about his training after racing.

Most race horses aren't trained to do much but change leads, and run straight.

I agree get help from a professional trainer, as from the sound of things he is still green (even at 11), and hasn't been ridden in years. So your basically breaking a horse at the age of 11. Not an easy task for a novice horse person.

IMO some professional help in this situation is your best bet


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Maverick101 said:


> Most race horses aren't trained to do much but change leads, and run straight.


im assuming hes a TB, but she didnt say. if hes a STB they arent even trained to do that.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello
I have to agree with the many posters above.

Maverick took the words right out of my mouth! I was wondering the same thing...."what has this horse been doing for all those years"?

The horse could have lots of "baggage" to get worked out.

I would start calling around and trying to find someone who has experience with a situation like this. You might want to ask lots of questions about the person training history and ask the same questions to more than one of them.

Also, Just a thought. Are you tensing up while on this horses back? This can contribute to many things.
I don't your your experience with horse's or training them nor do I know your age, but I do feel everyone is on the right track with suggesting you find some professional help.
HP


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, I didn't mean don't get a trainer by the way hehe, I just meant, in some areas getting hold of a pro is very difficult, so I was just taking into account that that might not be possible. But if you can, you should deffinitely get the help of someone who has worked with lots of different horses, and it sounds like you'll need one if he's still so green at 11. 

Just remember as Tbs have arab in them, they are very sensitive to pressure, both physical and visual. So just be aware of what all of your body is doing (which I admit can be a difficult when you're trying to concentrate on what your horse is doing)

Also, has he ever been in western tack? He might not be used to the feel on his back, if he's only really been used in races, then he's used to a very thin, light saddle that doesn't go as far down his back as a westen one would.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

HollyLolly said:


> Just remember as Tbs have arab in them, they are very sensitive to pressure, both physical and visual.


 
Arab has nothing to do with it. Thourobreds haven't had arab crosses for 200 years. They are horses and that is why they are sensitive.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Agreed^^ I hate when people make vague excuses for them like that... When really the Arab is so bred out of them by now it does not matter. Not to mention that stereotypes are bull poo, not all arabs are hot and sensitive...


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, that was kind of snappy. I'm only saying, that both arabs and thoroughbreds are typically sensitive. I understand all horses are sensitive, I'm not a complete moron, believe it or not. Tbs and Arabs are just more sensitive, it's not just bull, they're known to be more sensitive, that's all I was putting accross.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn't mean that snappy, I just honestly hate it... sorry if I came off mean, happening a lot lately... gah...lol


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry, I keep taking things to heart lately (too much work at work and college... well that's my excuse anyway!) sorry, I didn't mean to be rude, I just take things to heart lately, ignor me LOL I'm just so used to my tough-as-boots Gypsy Vanner, when it comes to working with Tbs, you can see the difference... a lot! And, although I haven't worked with arabs directly, I know a lot of people with them, and they always say, compared to previous horses they've owned, they are far more sensitive. I'm not saying they all are, but there just seems to be a pattern, maybe cos they're bred to be runners... I have no idea, I've just noticed they can be twitchy and more sensitive.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tbs are more flighty natured then other breeds. Its a simple fact. Not all but for the most part they are alot more strung out...thats why they use them for racing.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

paint gurl 23 said:


> Tbs are more flighty natured then other breeds. Its a simple fact. Not all but for the most part they are alot more strung out...thats why they use them for racing.


How many TB's have you been around? All the TB's I have ridden are pretty mellow unless they are hopped up on feed like those that are being raced but that is the same for any lhorse that is stalled and fed very high energy feed.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

paint gurl 23 said:


> Tbs are more flighty natured then other breeds. Its a simple fact. Not all but for the most part they are alot more strung out...thats why they use them for racing.



This is completely false....I have to agree with kevin, I actually own an OTTB, and unless he's had a couple days in and its cold or windy out, he's pretty mellow. You would never think he spent eight years running as fast as he possibly could. 

They use Thoroughbred because they were bred to be athletic....they have the stamina, deep chests and lungs that allow for breathing correctly during running, and big hearts that pump blood fast enough. TB's are also incredibly willing and very smart, they are a breed that strives to please its owner/rider to the best of their ability.....not saying other horses don't, but I don't know a lot of other breeds that would actually run until their heart explodes just because someone is telling them to.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> How many TB's have you been around? All the TB's I have ridden are pretty mellow unless they are hopped up on feed like those that are being raced but that is the same for any lhorse that is stalled and fed very high energy feed.


I would agree. My brother has his first full-sized horse who is a 6 y/o TB gelding. You can run him as fast as he can go, drop the reains, and he'll just do a good slow dog walk on.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> How many TB's have you been around? All the TB's I have ridden are pretty mellow *unless they are hopped up on feed *like those that are being raced but that is the same for any lhorse that is stalled and *fed very high energy feed.*





justsambam08 said:


> This is completely false....I have to agree with kevin, I actually own an OTTB, and unless he's had a couple days in and its cold or windy out, he's pretty mellow. You would never think he spent eight years running as fast as he possibly could.





SmoothTrails said:


> I would agree. My brother has his first full-sized horse who is a 6 y/o TB gelding. You can run him as fast as he can go, drop the reains, and he'll just do a good slow dog walk on.


exactly.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> This is completely false....I have to agree with kevin, I actually own an OTTB, and unless he's had a couple days in and its cold or windy out, he's pretty mellow. You would never think he spent eight years running as fast as he possibly could.
> 
> They use Thoroughbred because they were bred to be athletic....they have the stamina, deep chests and lungs that allow for breathing correctly during running, and big hearts that pump blood fast enough. TB's are also incredibly willing and very smart, they are a breed that strives to please its owner/rider to the best of their ability.....not saying other horses don't, but I don't know a lot of other breeds that would actually run until their heart explodes just because someone is telling them to.


So were quarter horses for sprinting, etc. Im not a complete idiot. I worked at a tb breeding farm for 3 years...they are strung out (athletic) same thing...im not bashing the breed, so cool your jets.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nobody is getting upset. You're just wrong!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

My first thought was also...if he only raced twice...what has he been doing the last 8 or 9 years? That is going to have a huge bearing on how you train him. I would agree with everyone else that if you aren't quite sure what to do...get someone to help you. I have an OTTB who on the ground is the quietest horse on the planet(and the laziest), but when you get on him he can go all day & keep going. He raced until he was 6, and then he was a camp horse. There is only about a 6 month period in his life that I don't know where he was or what he was going. Alot can happen in that time period between when they come off the track and the time you end up with them. Good luck though! I think OTTB are some of the best horses on the planet!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Nobody is getting upset. You're just wrong!


Exactly. I have my first TB. He just came off the track in August. A sweeter, more mellow horse I've never owned, and he's just 5 y/o. I expect him to get even _more_ mellow and laid back the older he gets.

If most TBs are like this then JJ might be my first, but he most certainly won't be my last one! Their personalities are to die for. 

That being said, OP you're in way over your head with this horse. As has already been stated, if he's 11 y/o and only raced twice, there's a reason and it's probably not a happy one.

That horse needs to be sent to a professional trainer before you get hurt or dead. You can work with the trainer of course, just trying to do it all yourself isn't a good idea.

Even JJ, as mellow as he is, was given to my trainer to be restarted as my foxhunter, because I have no delusions of grandeur about being a trainer. I'm a competent enough rider, but have no business trying to train anything!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

paint gurl 23 said:


> So were quarter horses for sprinting, etc. Im not a complete idiot. I worked at a tb breeding farm for 3 years...they are strung out (athletic) same thing...im not bashing the breed, so cool your jets.


I'm sorry, I guess I didn't clearly state the difference....it goes back to racing terminology. Quarterhorses are just like you said "sprinters". Thoroughbreds are "stayers". QUARTER horses are best at a quarter of a mile....TB's can go for a mile plus.

Maybe you need to experience TBs outside of the racing world. I don't consider "athletic" and "strung out" the same thing.....I think of "strung out" as a nervous wreck, pacing fence lines, pawing, needs to be lunged for 45 minutes just so you can transition from a walk to a trot without fighting. The only time I've ever seen my TB do anything remotely close to that is when his girlfriend was in season.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Exactly. I have my first TB. He just came off the track in August. A sweeter, more mellow horse I've never owned, and he's just 5 y/o. I expect him to get even _more_ mellow and laid back the older he gets.
> 
> If most TBs are like this then JJ might be my first, but he most certainly won't be my last one! Their personalities are to die for.
> 
> ...


My second ride on Denny (5 weeks off the track then) was bareback with a halter. 
Here's a photo of him trotting on a loose rein 6 weeks off the track:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep JDI, that's one crazed, strung out TB there! :wink:

Lovely boy, and he looks a lot like JJ. JJ has 3 socks and a blaze too, and his left hind sock goes high up his leg like Denny's.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE JJ's face - too cute!! He looks like a very sweet horse. 
Denny actually has 4 socks - but it looks like 3 when his small one gets dirty  sucks for me - I'm a horse with chrome all the way around! (which *sigh* is why I bring it up now - purely for my ego -- haha!!! Oh, and because I NEVER pass up the opportunity to show off pics of my boy.)








(oh, and this photo was from when he was ... 10 weeks off the track? God, he looks bored. "c'mon mom, hurry up and take your photos so I can go back to my hay. Thanks.)

I wish I had my camera yesterday. I went out to visit Denny for the first time since my surgery, and he led like a gentleman beside my crutches, and waited patiently for me to work around him while grooming - he even tried to help me out by grabbing a brush out of my hands!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, 4 white socks! I has a jealous, because I love chrome too. Laugh! :lol:

Well of course he needed to help, you were on crutches! 'Here, let me have that brush. I'll take care of it.' :wink:

Thank you, I think JJ has a sweet face, too. He's a lovely horse with an even lovelier temperament. I may not have a lot of money, but I'm rich when it comes to my horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, 4 white socks! I has a jealous, because I love chrome too. Laugh! :lol:
> 
> Well of course he needed to help, you were on crutches! 'Here, let me have that brush. I'll take care of it.' :wink:
> 
> Thank you, I think JJ has a sweet face, too. He's a lovely horse with an even lovelier temperament.* I may not have a lot of money, but I'm rich when it comes to my horses. *


Oh my gosh, JJ is stunning!! Look at that shoulder!
LOL yes, he was "trying" to help - would have been better if he had thumbs haha!!

& amen.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I may not have a lot of money, but I'm rich when it comes to my horses.


 
That comment is the best on on this thread!!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Whats he doing exactly? sensitive to the bit? or leaning on it? pulling?


----------

